# My plan after I graduate Culinary School



## munchies247 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm just so excited about my plan I had to say something /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif So, after college I'm thinking starting off working in a restraunt or two while living with my parents or boyfriend until I have enough for my restraunt. Once it starts up I will have a buiness partner (whether it be my boyfriend, or a friend,or a friend I may meet in the future) .... And that's my plan.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Take baby steps... first try to get a job, and cook to gain experience , sometimes planning too much gets in the way ( life experience ).

*"Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans." *


----------

